# Broken bonds?



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi guys - sorry i have been MIA - my life has been inside out and upside down, i rarely have a second to breath anymore.

It seems like I only post on here when I have a problem but I have done a ton of research and havent come up with any answers:

Well as you know I have two adult tiels and one baby (6months) and the baby (Tori) was alone in her own cage and the other 2 (willow and Tempest) were together in one - I decided to house them together as I was very rarely home and Tori was getting upset and lonely so i got a HUGE cage and introduced them slowly and now they live together - Tempest would pick on Tori at first but it stopped and they lived happily for 1 day now it seems Tempes has been kicked out of the flock - he no longer sits on the same perch as Willow and Tori.

Should I separate them again? who do I put on their own? any suggestions?
I feel like I made Tempest loose his family and I feel so bad - Tori has been so much happier with cage mates and I dont want to upset her again - should I get her a friend of her own?

Sorry its such a long post.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't have any experience with multiple tiels (I just have one) but it does seem to me that getting Tempest a friend might help.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

It might help to get another tiel to even out the flock but it sounds like you wouldn't have the time . Have you thought about rearranging the cage and putting them back in together to see if that might help reform bonds . Sometimes switching up the layout of the cage and putting them back in together helps my flock get along


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It happens, new bird comes in and someone is left out, especially if there is an odd number of birds. Getting a friend might help or it might not, depending on how bonded Tempest is to Willow. To be honest, you should only get another tiel if you really want one and have the time for one, not for one of your birds. Its not fair to you or to the new bird.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I barely have time for these birds (thats why I put them together) I wont be getting a new bird then, I put them all in a new cage with new toys and bowls (3 food and 3 water) Today I opened the cage and only Tori decided to join me on the couch, Tempest and Willow stayed in the cage and quite close to each other so there is some improvement with the bonds. 
Tempest still seems depressed - could it be the cold weather?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is Tempest molting? Molting can cause depression. An intrusion of the new member of the flock can be part of it, but he'll get over it eventually. Lots of millet and scritches should help!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Everyone is getting on fine now - we have a few "arguments" every now and then, usually about food or attention - as long as Tempest gets fed and loved 1st he is happy to share his home!  
Tempest and Willow are best friends again!


----------

